# Ignition Timing



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if the KA motor responds well to timing adjustments? If so, what degree should it be at? The reason for this question is that the GA and SR motors both give good results with this done. Alot of people do this for a couple of HP and a better power curve. But I am not sure about the Altima.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I don't know the specifics but I would first find out how many degrees you have to play with. From talking to the techs at my dealership, usually advancing the timing by 2-3 degrees is safe and usually provides a decent improvement.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

If you cant find any info on the actual timing etc etc send Hardcore a PM. He works at a dealership and might be able to further assist you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

That's cool. I resorted to going to altimas.net for the info. Thanks though.


----------

